# Propolis Throat Spray Question



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello,

I made some propolis tincture and am using it as a throat spray. Works great but tastes like crap.

Does anyone know how flavoring, herbs, etc are added to the tincture?

Thanks.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

Sugar maybe


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

wild guess--honey


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

bourbon.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey.....works great with propolis. So I have been told...


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

try a extract ,, they have lots of flavors


----------

